# Emersed Setups- a growing collection



## KarthikC

Hi All,

Wanted to share some of my emersed setups.

My first setup: with cryptocoryne Spiralis, Cryptocoryne Wendtii, Bacopa Monnieri. Here is a pic of it when the plants had grown really well:






Before-After Comparison:





Placement: Direct sun, always covered with a transparent plastic sheet. Misting every other day.

The setup was waterlogged due to heavy rain. I was away from home. I could only save the crypts, which are in my other containers.

Will update about more setups, in time. Hope you all like it.

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## Michael W

Looking very healthy!


----------



## KarthikC

Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivian Andrew

Nice


----------



## KarthikC

Thanks all.. More updates.

This time, a smaller, shallow(er) tub with Mondo Grass (terrestrial), Some native Terrestrial moss, Hydrocotyle Tripartita, Windelov Ferns, MC, Cryptocoryne: Wendtii and Parva. Some lovely little terrestrial plant also seems to be growing along 

The day I started it, it looked like this. There was a nice clump of fissidens that I collected with my friend. It's dead now 



 

And now, after 2.5 months, it looks like this:



 

Ferns are responding well:



 
MC needs to carpet more. Will keep you guys updated.

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## Edvet

Looking nice, could you show pics of the tubs in situ, where they are, surroundings etc,


----------



## KarthikC

Thanks Edvet.

All The emersed setups are under the shade of my holy basil shrub. Surrounded by orchids and succulents. I keep the setups covered always, to maintain moisture.


 

I am somehow skeptical of exposing them to full sunlight, it getts pretty hot here during the day in Bangalore.

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## Vivian Andrew

karthik you need to try some wabi kusa also


----------



## KarthikC

Vivian Andrew said:


> karthik you need to try some wabi kusa also



Yes. Sometime in the near future, surely  

Cheers,

Karthik 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paks

My dwarf hairgrass shows a little bit of new grass, most of them turned brown . 1 week since i started DSM


----------



## KarthikC

Hair grass grew well for me outdoors, with garden soil and really high moisture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paks

Oh i see. Well my friend advices me to use baked soil (which he is selling for small business) rather than buying subtrates and aquasoil in any petshop. What can you say about his idea ?


----------



## KarthikC

Worth a try. U can never learn if you've never tried. Go for it  

Cheers,

Karthik 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paks

Gad ! I would be a waster if it isnt really good. Since this will be my first scape tsk tsk. Okay thank you then


----------



## KarthikC

Added Tenellus and Oak ferns to the tub. Will shift the oak ferns to a new emersed setup shortly. I added the Java Moss on a coconut shell and dropped it here. That is growing well too.



Started one more container with HC. This container has got a flap (restaurant parcel container), so no need of a plastic cover on top.



Here's the pic of the container 



Cheers,
Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

Rotala Growth Update
Placement: Shade,
Misting: every other day.
Substrate: Garden Soil-Coco Peat mix!
17-11-2014:



18-12-2014:



The container is an old ice cream box. (Reuse-Recyle  )
Pics aren't that great, sorry about that. Should've got a taller container for these weeds 
Cheers,
Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

Tiny HC Cuba Flowers 



 
Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

And, the crypt flowers too! Few more buds are visible. This flower maybe in full bloom within a couple of days, will post here once it blooms.. 



 

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

HC growth update
28 November:  started with this quantity



23 December:



This morning: Once the plant has rooted/adjusted well, the growth is phenomenal.



Harvested some cuttings, let us see how it does in my low tech  B-)
Cheers,
Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

So, got my hands on a lovely little plant I was madly after. One of my good friends from Bangalore arranged it for me. The Hemigraphis Repanda
Here's an update to the tub I added it to:



Hygrophillia Pinnatifida and Quadrivalvis growing alongside each other:
The flower is from a tree, not from the plants growing in there   .



Cheers,
Karthik


----------



## Vivian Andrew

Nice growth, so you keep all the plants in shade or direct sunlight?


----------



## KarthikC

All under shade currently, Andrew. 

Cheers,

Karthik 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivian Andrew

Thought nowadays its too hot in our place, so post a pic of HC planted in your tank


----------



## KarthikC

Sure. Let me try clicking today after work hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC

Time to bore you all again with pics  Some shots from my cam this time..
Windelov with moss:



Tenellus growing and multiplying:



Bacopa and Echinodorous:



Pinnatifida newly cut from an existing stem, growing well.



Pleasant surprise!! I thought this Staurogyne "Porto Voelho" was dead. This is recovering well.



Cheers,
Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

New setup. Comprising of hygrophilia quadrivalvis red, hygrophilia corymbosa "compacta", hemigraphis repanda, bacopa monnieri, one crypt and some hm.


 
Cheers,
Karthik


----------



## Vivian Andrew

Nice karthik.


----------



## KarthikC

Time to grow some ferns emersed. 
How it started in Jan:



How it is now:



The ferns just need really high moisture but less water logging near their roots. They took a while to adjust to emersed growth and are now growing fast.  There are only Windelov and needle ferns in that container.
Cheers,
Karthik


----------



## Edvet

Just laying them on a grid and moisturizing them a few times a day might be more to their natural envrronment, i don't think i saw them growing at riverbanks in the soil, but as epiphytes near riverbanks.


----------



## KarthikC

Edvet said:


> Just laying them on a grid and moisturizing them a few times a day might be more to their natural envrronment, i don't think i saw them growing at riverbanks in the soil, but as epiphytes near riverbanks.



Agreed  ive seen them as epiphytes too. But I found it easier to maintain moisture this way  

Cheers,  

Karthik 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet

Not sure the roots will handle this.have they been in long?


----------



## tam

I've one growing in soil (rhizome on the surface) but not nearly that wet, just normal plant moist and then a cover over (not 100% sealed).


----------



## KarthikC

They're in there for about 3 months. The rhizome is above the soil.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC

Ferns growing well in another emersed setup.They're on the soil too.



 

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

Hello all, 

Sorry I've been off the forum for a while. Some updates :

Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis 


 

Anubias growing emersed, finally  :



 
Aaaand bolbitis too grows finally!



 
Cheers 

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

Moss and some Anubias  



 

My favourite setup right now.


 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

MC: 



 

Mini Pelia:



 

Cheers!

Karthik


----------



## bian laksono

i suggest you to put some foregorund plant into direct sunligt . dont' worry about humid MC and HC they need more sunlight to grow fast.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





KarthikC said:


> Mini Pelia:


Interesting, it looks almost like it might be a filmy fern, but the growth (pale green) from the end of the thallus means that it is a liverwort.

cheers Darrel


----------



## KarthikC

I was beginning to think that it is crepidomanes. However, as you rightly said, the growth at the tips suggests that it's a liverwort. 

Cheers,

Karthik. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC

Hi All, 

Been away from the forum for a while. Some updates..  
 Anubias Nana, Anubias Afzeli, hair grass, **some strange, tiny plant** and ferns: 




 

Erio needs re-housing!





 
Hemigraphis pink, Echinodorous, crypts and Hemigraphis repanda growing in a garden pot:



 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

Did some re-housing of Anubias and Erios into this one. 



 

It'll grow with other plants in the garden 


 
PS: excuse the Misc. stuff lying around the container. 
Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





KarthikC said:


> **some strange, tiny plant**


 Do you mean the <"sporeling ferns">? They are the sporophyte (2n) generation growing from a prothallus (n), following fertilization of the archegonia (by motile spores from the antheridia). 

cheers Darrel


----------



## KarthikC

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  Do you mean the <"sporeling ferns">? They are the sporophyte (2n) generation growing from a prothallus (n), following fertilization of the archegonia (by motile spores from the antheridia).
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thanks, 

I think i need to watch it closely now.. 

cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## ghostsword

Nice to see people doing emersed plants..  really cool


----------



## KarthikC

ghostsword said:


> Nice to see people doing emersed plants..  really cool



Thanks.. Glad it is of interest to you. 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## rebel

Love it how you have scaped one of the containers! rock on!!!


----------



## KarthikC

rebel said:


> Love it how you have scaped one of the containers! rock on!!!


Thanks..


----------



## KarthikC

Added the much awaited Eriocaulon Parviflorum in the existing emersed setup. 



 

MC Growing in the open. 



 

THE SITU for MC "TUB"



 

New setup with P. Helferi.



 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

Anubias are staying small after regular pruning to the mother plant. the previous 4-5 leaves are small, hence I am assuming it will stay that way. This was originally an Anubias Nana.



 

I have 8-10 plants of this size.  

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## tim

Great thread  most plants I have grown emersed are smaller/ have smaller leaves than their submersed counterparts, don't be suprised if they revert once back under water.


----------



## KarthikC

tim said:


> Great thread  most plants I have grown emersed are smaller/ have smaller leaves than their submersed counterparts, don't be suprised if they revert once back under water.



Thanks tim..  

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

A locally collected liverwort growing alongside dwarf hair grass..  



 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

Hi All, 

New setup with tenellus and Bolbitis fern



 

Substrate: 30% Cocopeat and remaining coarse garden soil. Bolbitis is mounted on a coconut chip. 
Light: diffused sunlight, I am keeping the container covered with a transparent plastic sheet.

Chees, 

Karthik


----------



## Manisha

Very nice emersed collection


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Karthik, Great journal  Stunning emersed plant's


----------



## KarthikC

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Karthik, Great journal  Stunning emersed plant's



Thanks Roy...  

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

Pogostemon Helferi growing vertically: 



 

. 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## dean

Nice collection keep the updates coming 

Which plant would you really like to add to your collection?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





KarthikC said:


> Pogostemon Helferi growing vertically


Looks like it is probably a flowering shoot. Mick.Dk will know more, but it maybe a plant that "wants" to flower straight away when you grow it emersed.

There are flowers on page 4. in this thread (on another forum). <"Flowers of aquatic plants">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## parotet

dw1305 said:


> There are flowers on page 4. in this thread (on another forum). <"Flowers of aquatic plants">.cheers Darrel


This thread is amazing, I had never seen such a collection of pictures of the aquatic plants we use blooming

Jordi


----------



## tmiravent

nice stuff! does erio demand much light in emersed form?
cheers


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





parotet said:


> This thread is amazing, I had never seen such a collection of pictures of the aquatic plants we use blooming


It was serendipity really.  I knew we had a thread on UKAPs, but when I found it the images were missing, so I was looking for a flower of _Pogostemon _on line_, _and found a thread with flowering specimens of both _Pogostemon _and_ Nesaea_.

cheers Darrel


----------



## KarthikC

tmiravent said:


> nice stuff! does erio demand much light in emersed form?
> cheers


It appreciates bright light. Substrate to be only slightly moist. 

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

I cut off the extra growth from the P. Helferi and it's giving new leaves.. Looks like I can propogate that too. 



 


Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

Hi All,

Some updates..

Tenellus giving baby plants..



 

Bolbitis Heteroclita growing well..






[/IMG] 

[/IMG]

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

Hi Guys. Some updates: 



 

Pinnatifida: 



 

HC Cuba "the weed":



 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

Finally.. The new leaves of Bucephalandra have started to emerge. Here's one of them: 



 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

Bolbitis propagating.. 



 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

[FONT=Open Sans, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Hello All,[/FONT]

[FONT=Open Sans, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Happy with the growth of Buce. The tiny little rhizome has attached itself to the coconut shell:[/FONT]



 



 

Anubias Minima:



 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

Crypt Tropica Flowering (again):



 

Anubias Petite clump; with me for quite some time now. 



 

Cheers, 

Karthik

PS: Is this thread getting too long/monotonous?


----------



## Matt Havens

No I think its great! Keep them coming in.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Havens

Quick few phone pictures. I have pretty much left these alone for 6 months, had probably a few mists once a month if i'm honest, trimmed a few stems and replanted maybe twice .<br /><br />

<br /><br />

 <br />

<br /><br />This one is not looking so good overall. Most of the Lobellia and Ludwigia died.<br />

<br /><br />

<br /><br />

<br /><br />

<br /><br />

<br /><br />

<br /><br />Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich Lewis

Well that's very interesting!


----------



## KarthikC

Matt Havens said:


> Quick few phone pictures. I have pretty much left these alone for 6 months, had probably a few mists once a month if i'm honest, trimmed a few stems and replanted maybe twice



Looking very healthy.  What's the substrate mix? 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## Matt Havens

KarthikC said:


> Looking very healthy.  What's the substrate mix?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Karthik


Just some standard potting compost.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC

The rotala collected from Western Ghats, India growing well..  



 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

The flowers of Echinodorous Tenellus: 



 



 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

Hi All, 

Buce growing well emersed. :



 

Crypt parva flowering: 



 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## dean

Looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC

Parva almost in full bloom:




 

Tiny anubias update:


 

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC

My biggest emersed setup yet : 



 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## splatteredbrainz

Having better luck with hybrids

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC

Tiny world..  Anubias and some HC 








 

Better use of a 'Fish Bowl'






Cheers, 

Karthik


----------

